# THE OCEAN Meal Service



## LostRiver (Sep 4, 2017)

The Ocean leaves Montreal at 7pm. Is dinner served after leaving and, if so, how does one secure a reservation for it? I am traveling in Sleeper Plus and will check in at the Business Class Lounge in Montreal beforehand. Are dinner reservations handled there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maverickstation (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes Dinner is served upon departing Montreal. The Business Class lounge will announce when the desk is open to check in Sleeper Plus passengers, they will give you a wrist band to identify you as a Sleeping car passenger and will make your dinner reservation.

On The Ocean departing Montreal last Wednesday there 2 seatings 7:15 and 8:45.

Ken


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 4, 2017)

We're envious.

I suggest you take the 715PM setting unless youre a Night Owl who eats Late.

It will help with your digestion and getting to sleep!


----------



## JRR (Sep 4, 2017)

When you check in they give you a chance to make a dinner reservation. Ours was quite late, 8:45 PM, but being summer, it was still light. The dinner, ambiance and scenery was great.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 4, 2017)

Just after 10pm eastbound....be ready for the run over the Quebec Bridge, high above the St. Lawrence River to Sainte-Foy and then be in the Park Car for the 4 mile back-up move.....back to West Jct to rejoin the Montreal-Halifax mainline.


----------

